# Rabbits on WMA



## cornboy (Nov 16, 2016)

Anyone run rabbits at oaky woods or ocmulgee ?


----------



## cornboy (Nov 19, 2016)

No info from anybody?


----------



## woodhippy (Nov 19, 2016)

I don't know about Ga but in Ky when you find rabbits on a WMA you don't tell no one.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Nov 22, 2016)

woodhippy said:


> I don't know about Ga but in Ky when you find rabbits on a WMA you don't tell no one.



/\ Good advice.


----------



## across the river (Nov 22, 2016)

woodhippy said:


> I don't know about Ga but in Ky when you find rabbits on a WMA you don't tell no one.



Or deer, or ducks, or turkeys, or pigs, etc....


----------



## Tadpole23 (Nov 23, 2016)

I don't got any dogs but I kill a good few rabbits on ocmulgee whenever I get a hunch to eat some


----------



## joe wiechec (Nov 29, 2016)

I used to ,no dogs right now. They are there.


----------



## cornboy (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks for the info I may give it a try


----------



## RabbitRunner1980 (Dec 12, 2016)

Bahahahaha!!!!! That's how it is in Georgia also!! call the states biologist in that area and see what they say. They have given me info in the past that was spot on!


----------



## cornboy (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks


----------

